# Diamond ending exchanges through II by the end of the year.



## tschwa2

I saw this on facebook as an email sent to a Diamond member.

Coming Soon: Destination Xchange®
As an innovative industry leader, we are always searching for ways to enhance your vacation experiences.
For more than a decade, Diamond Resorts has partnered with Interval International® to provide you with additional vacation options. However, the agreement with Interval International expires 31 December 2020, at which time your corporate membership with Interval International will end.
We are excited to announce you will instead have membership of a new exchange program Destination Xchange, made available from 1 January 2021 as part of your membership in The Club. Furthermore, you will have access to the website from April 2020, so you can begin searching destination options for travel in 2021.
The flexible, points-based exchange program has been designed with you in mind, featuring new and exciting benefits, including:
Exciting destination options with nearly 4,800 resorts across 110 countries
Competitive Exchange Fees
Short Xchange options for stays of 2-6 nights booked with points within 30 days of travel
Express Xcapes to book 7-night stays at 50% off the points value within 30 days of arrivals
Destination Xtras to book 7-night stays with cash.
You can contact your Club representative for any questions and all your vacation needs. So now the only question is – where will you vacation next?
Stay tuned for more exciting details.
For more information, please reach out to Member Services at
1877driclub


----------



## goaliedave

Wrong. Diamond is not ending exchanges thru II.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

from the DRI message today at Destination Exchange:



> After December 31, 2020, Destination Xchange will be The Club’s primary exchange provider. Since Destination Xchange is not exclusive, you are still welcome to use other exchange providers, such as Interval International. Our team will work with other providers, if you choose to use one, to ensure you make the most of your vacation time.


----------



## goaliedave

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> from the DRI message today at Destination Exchange:


Exactly. The OP thought stopping the paid membership meant no exchanges allowed... misreading is how misinformation happens.

For anyone confused, it is analagous to your employer switching corporate paid coffee from Starbucks to McDonalds. You would still be able to get coffee at Starbucks on your own.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## youppi

It looks like they get their inventory from RCI (at least for Hawaii)

RCI Inventory at this moment for Hawaii (points are in RCI points value)
Banyan Harbor #0266 , Points Range (7 Nts): 51,500 - 60,500, Check-In Date Range: 11-Apr-2020 to 21-Dec-2020
Club Wyndham Bali Hai Villas #3031 , Points Value (7 Nts): 99,000, Check-In Date Range: 21-Mar-2020 to 22-Mar-2020
Club Wyndham Ka'eo Kai #1376 , Points Range (7 Nts): 35,000 - 68,500, Check-In Date Range: 16-Jul-2020 to 22-May-2021
Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village #4908 , Points Range (7 Nts): 44,500 - 87,000, Check-In Date Range: 24-Apr-2020 to 24-Dec-2021
Club Wyndham Royal Garden at Waikiki #C178 , Points Range (7 Nts): 33,500 - 38,000, Check-In Date Range: 18-Apr-2020 to 30-Oct-2020
Club Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff #6939 , Points Value (7 Nts): 59,000, Check-In Date Range: 25-Apr-2020
Hono Koa #2620 , Points Value (7 Nts): 78,000, Check-In Date Range: 08-May-2020 to 16-May-2020
Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club #2605 , Points Range (7 Nts): 21,500 - 45,500, Check-In Date Range: 25-Mar-2020 to 24-Nov-2021
Kahana Beach Resort #C608 , Points Value (7 Nts): 38,000, Check-In Date Range: 19-Apr-2020 to 20-Apr-2020
Kahana Falls #2788, Points Range (7 Nts): 24,500 - 39,500, Check-In Date Range: 02-Aug-2020 to 13-Dec-2020
Kahana Villa Resort #C612, Points Value (7 Nts): 75,500, Check-In Date Range: 08-Jan-2021 to 09-Jan-2021
Kauai Beach Villas #3681 , Points Value (7 Nts): 98,000, Check-In Date Range: 11-Apr-2020 to 23-May-2020
Kings' Land By Hilton Grand Vacations Club #7978 , Points Value (7 Nts): 76,000, Check-In Date Range: 18-Apr-2020
Kohala Suites By Hilton Grand Vacations Club #8599 , Points Value (7 Nts): 77,000, Check-In Date Range: 11-Apr-2020
Kona Billfisher #0029, Points Range (7 Nts): 9,000 - 45,000, Check-In Date Range: 22-Mar-2020 to 05-Jan-2022
Kona Coast Resort II #4861 , Points Range (7 Nts): 62,000 - 79,500, Check-In Date Range: 22-Mar-2020 to 23-Oct-2020
Kona Islander #C667, Points Range (7 Nts): 24,000 - 27,000, Check-In Date Range: 14-Oct-2020 to 09-Jan-2021
Kuhio Banyan Club #1297, Points Range (7 Nts): 19,500 - 26,000, Check-In Date Range: 21-Mar-2020 to 05-Mar-2022
Lawai Beach Resort #5080 , Points Range (7 Nts): 48,000 - 90,000, Check-In Date Range: 15-May-2020 to 10-Dec-2020
Lea Casa #0279, Points Range (7 Nts): 26,500 - 35,000, Check-In Date Range: 08-May-2020 to 28-May-2021
Lifetime in Hawaii #1138, Points Range (7 Nts): 30,500 - 41,000, Check-In Date Range: 23-May-2020 to 25-Dec-2021
Makai Club #1254 , Points Value (7 Nts): 54,000, Check-In Date Range: 09-Oct-2020
Maui Beach Vacation club #C611 , Points Range (7 Nts): 49,000 - 70,000, Check-In Date Range: 09-Jan-2021
Pacific Fantasy #2487 , Points Value (7 Nts): 44,500, Check-In Date Range: 15-May-2020
Paniolo Greens #3977 , Points Range (7 Nts): 66,000 - 88,000, Check-In Date Range: 03-Oct-2020 to 19-Dec-2021
Pono Kai Resort #2491 , Points Range (7 Nts): 39,000 - 47,500, Check-In Date Range: 21-Mar-2020 to 09-Jan-2021
Royal Aloha Vacation Club/Waikiki #0082, Points Range (7 Nts): 33,500 - 48,000, Check-In Date Range: 07-Sep-2020 to 13-Dec-2021
Royal Hawaiian Adventure Club #0037, Points Value (7 Nts): 25,000, Check-In Date Range: 18-Apr-2020
Shell Vacations Club @ Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village #DS11 , Points Range (7 Nts): 39,500 - 52,500, Check-In Date Range: 17-Apr-2020 to 23-Oct-2020
Shell Vacations Club @ Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy #DS12 , Points Value (7 Nts): 46,000, Check-In Date Range: 10-Jul-2020
Shell Vacations Club @ Kona Koast Resort #DS14 , Points Range (7 Nts): 52,000 - 86,000, Check-In Date Range: 05-May-2020 to 23-Oct-2020
Shell Vacations Club @ Paniolo Greens #DS13 , Points Value (7 Nts): 75,500, Check-In Date Range: 21-Mar-2020 to 23-Oct-2020
Shell Vacations Resort @ Kona Coast Resort II #DS15 , Points Range (7 Nts): 55,000 - 86,000, Check-In Date Range: 18-Apr-2020 to 23-Oct-2020
Sweetwater at Kauai #0495, Points Value (7 Nts): 52,500, Check-In Date Range: 21-Aug-2021
Sweetwater at Waikiki #0381, Points Value (7 Nts): 44,000, Check-In Date Range: 29-Aug-2020
The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort #3684 , Points Range (7 Nts): 46,000 - 88,000, Check-In Date Range: 03-Apr-2020 to 16-Dec-2021
The Cliffs Club #5124 , Points Value (7 Nts): 53,500, Check-In Date Range: 10-Apr-2020 to 21-Nov-2020
The Gardens at West Maui #C613 , Points Range (7 Nts): 51,500 - 58,500, Check-In Date Range: 21-Mar-2020 to 09-Jan-2021
The Kona Coast Resort #2326 , Points Value (7 Nts): 51,500, Check-In Date Range: 03-Apr-2020
The Kuleana Club #0030 , Points Value (7 Nts): 66,500, Check-In Date Range: 20-Mar-2020
The Sands Of Kahana #C609 , Points Range (7 Nts): 64,500 - 91,000, Check-In Date Range: 09-Jan-2021
Vacation Internationale Fairway Villa #0535, Points Value (7 Nts): 38,500, Check-In Date Range: 13-Jun-2020 to 03-Oct-2020

DEX Inventory at this moment for Hawaii (points are in DRI value and way to high)
Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Ka'eo Kai ,Studio(2),21-May-2021,28-May-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),01-May-2021,08-May-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),01-Oct-2021,08-Oct-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),02-Jul-2021,09-Jul-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),03-Sep-2021,10-Sep-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),04-Dec-2021,11-Dec-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),04-Jun-2021,11-Jun-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),05-Nov-2021,12-Nov-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),07-Aug-2021,14-Aug-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),10-Apr-2021,17-Apr-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),01-May-2021,08-May-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),02-Oct-2021,09-Oct-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),04-Sep-2021,11-Sep-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),05-Jun-2021,12-Jun-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),06-Nov-2021,13-Nov-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),14-Aug-2021,21-Aug-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),24-Apr-2021,01-May-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),24-Dec-2021,31-Dec-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),24-Jul-2021,31-Jul-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Hawaiian Princess At Makaha Beach ,1 Bedroom(2),26-SEP-2020,03-OCT-2020,13000,
Hawaii,United States, Hawaiian Sun Holidays At Waikiki Banyan ,1 Bedroom(2),05-DEC-2020,12-DEC-2020,13000,
Hawaii,United States, Hawaiian Sun Holidays At Waikiki Banyan ,1 Bedroom(2),07-NOV-2020,14-NOV-2020,13000,
Hawaii,United States, Hono Koa ,2 Bedroom(4),15-AUG-2020,22-AUG-2020,17000,
Hawaii,United States, Hono Koa ,2 Bedroom(4),22-AUG-2020,29-AUG-2020,17000,
Hawaii,United States, Hono Koa ,2 Bedroom(4),23-OCT-2020,30-OCT-2020,17000,
Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(4),14-Jul-2021,21-Jul-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(4),15-Oct-2021,22-Oct-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(4),15-Sep-2021,22-Sep-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(4),19-Jun-2021,26-Jun-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(4),20-Aug-2021,27-Aug-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(4),23-Apr-2021,30-Apr-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,2 Bedroom(6),24-Nov-2021,01-Dec-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,Studio(2),20-Nov-2021,27-Nov-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,Studio(2),22-Oct-2021,29-Oct-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Kahana Beach Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(2),21-NOV-2020,28-NOV-2020,13000,
Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,1 Bedroom(2),05-APR-2020,12-APR-2020,6500,
Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,1 Bedroom(2),05-DEC-2020,12-DEC-2020,13000,
Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,1 Bedroom(2),29-NOV-2020,06-DEC-2020,13000,
Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,2 Bedroom(4),21-NOV-2020,28-NOV-2020,17000,
Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,Hotel Unit(2),12-NOV-2020,19-NOV-2020,8000,
Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,Hotel Unit(2),29-NOV-2020,06-DEC-2020,8000,
Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,Studio(2),05-DEC-2020,12-DEC-2020,11000,
Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,Studio(2),12-NOV-2020,19-NOV-2020,11000,
Hawaii,United States, Kahana Villa Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(2),22-NOV-2020,29-NOV-2020,13000,
Hawaii,United States, Kahana Villa Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(2),29-APR-2020,06-MAY-2020,6500,
Hawaii,United States, Kahana Villa Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(2),31-MAY-2020,07-JUN-2020,13000,
Hawaii,United States, Kamaole Beach Club ,2 Bedroom(4),18-APR-2020,25-APR-2020,8500,
Hawaii,United States, Kauai Coast Resort At The Beachboy ,1 Bedroom(2),09-AUG-2020,16-AUG-2020,13000,
Hawaii,United States, Kona Billfisher ,1 Bedroom(4),05-Apr-2021,12-Apr-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Kona Billfisher ,1 Bedroom(4),29-Mar-2021,05-Apr-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Kona Billfisher ,2 Bedroom(6),05-Jan-2022,12-Jan-2022,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Kona Coast Resort ,1 Bedroom(2),21-AUG-2020,28-AUG-2020,13000,
Hawaii,United States, Kona Coast Resort ,1 Bedroom(2),21-JUN-2020,28-JUN-2020,13000,
Hawaii,United States, Kona Coast Resort ,2 Bedroom(4),14-AUG-2020,21-AUG-2020,17000,
Hawaii,United States, Kona Coast Resort Ii ,1 Bedroom(2),15-AUG-2020,22-AUG-2020,13000,
Hawaii,United States, Kona Islander Vacation Club ,Studio(2),21-AUG-2020,28-AUG-2020,11000,
Hawaii,United States, Kuhio Banyan Club ,Studio(2),05-AUG-2020,12-AUG-2020,11000,
Hawaii,United States, Kuhio Banyan Club ,Studio(2),06-Mar-2021,13-Mar-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Kuhio Banyan Club ,Studio(2),15-AUG-2020,22-AUG-2020,11000,
Hawaii,United States, Kuhio Banyan Club ,Studio(2),29-JUL-2020,05-AUG-2020,11000,
Hawaii,United States, Lea Casa ,1 Bedroom(4),28-May-2021,04-Jun-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Lifetime in Hawaii ,Studio(4),18-Dec-2021,25-Dec-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Maui Beach Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(2),04-OCT-2020,11-OCT-2020,13000,
Hawaii,United States, Maui Beach Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(2),23-AUG-2020,30-AUG-2020,13000,
Hawaii,United States, Maui Schooner ,1 Bedroom(2),04-JUL-2020,11-JUL-2020,13000,
Hawaii,United States, Mrop At Kauai Beach Villas ,2 Bedroom(4),21-AUG-2020,28-AUG-2020,17000,
Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(4),10-APR-2020,17-APR-2020,8500,
Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(4),18-OCT-2020,25-OCT-2020,17000,
Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(4),22-NOV-2020,29-NOV-2020,17000,
Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(6),03-Jul-2021,10-Jul-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(6),05-Jun-2021,12-Jun-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(6),06-Aug-2021,13-Aug-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(6),09-May-2021,16-May-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(6),10-Dec-2021,17-Dec-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(6),19-Nov-2021,26-Nov-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Royal Aloha Vacation Club Waikiki ,1 Bedroom(2),03-AUG-2020,10-AUG-2020,13000,
Hawaii,United States, Royal Aloha Vacation Club Waikiki ,1 Bedroom(2),07-SEP-2020,14-SEP-2020,13000,
Hawaii,United States, Royal Aloha Vacation Club/Waikiki ,1 Bedroom(4),05-Jul-2021,12-Jul-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Royal Aloha Vacation Club/Waikiki ,1 Bedroom(4),17-May-2021,24-May-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Royal Aloha Vacation Club/Waikiki ,1 Bedroom(4),28-Jun-2021,05-Jul-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Royal Aloha Vacation Club/Waikiki ,2 Bedroom(6),03-May-2021,10-May-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Royal Aloha Vacation Club/Waikiki ,2 Bedroom(6),06-Dec-2021,13-Dec-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, Sands Of Kahana Vacation Club ,2 Bedroom(4),19-SEP-2020,26-SEP-2020,17000,
Hawaii,United States, Sweetwater at Kauai ,2 Bedroom(6),21-Aug-2021,28-Aug-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),01-Apr-2021,08-Apr-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),01-Aug-2021,08-Aug-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),01-Jul-2021,08-Jul-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),01-May-2021,08-May-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),02-Dec-2021,09-Dec-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),02-Oct-2021,09-Oct-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),03-Jun-2021,10-Jun-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),03-Sep-2021,10-Sep-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),04-Nov-2021,11-Nov-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),14-Mar-2021,21-Mar-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),01-Aug-2021,08-Aug-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),01-Oct-2021,08-Oct-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),02-Dec-2021,09-Dec-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),02-Jul-2021,09-Jul-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),02-May-2021,09-May-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),02-Sep-2021,09-Sep-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),03-Jun-2021,10-Jun-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),05-Nov-2021,12-Nov-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),30-Apr-2021,07-May-2021,12000,
Hawaii,United States, The Cliffs at Princeville ,1 Bedroom(2),27-JUN-2020,04-JUL-2020,13000,
Hawaii,United States, Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(4),10-OCT-2020,17-OCT-2020,17000,


----------



## PeelBoy

goaliedave said:


> Exactly. The OP thought stopping the paid membership meant no exchanges allowed... misreading is how misinformation happens.
> 
> For anyone confused, it is analagous to your employer switching corporate paid coffee from Starbucks to McDonalds. You would still be able to get coffee at Starbucks on your own.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk



I am confused.  Does it mean I will no longer have access to II?  Lately, I have used II hotel exchange, though hotel exchange is not the best deal.


----------



## goaliedave

youppi said:


> It looks like they get their inventory from RCI (at least for Hawaii)
> 
> RCI Inventory at this moment for Hawaii (points are in RCI points value)
> Banyan Harbor #0266 , Points Range (7 Nts): 51,500 - 60,500, Check-In Date Range: 11-Apr-2020 to 21-Dec-2020
> Club Wyndham Bali Hai Villas #3031 , Points Value (7 Nts): 99,000, Check-In Date Range: 21-Mar-2020 to 22-Mar-2020
> Club Wyndham Ka'eo Kai #1376 , Points Range (7 Nts): 35,000 - 68,500, Check-In Date Range: 16-Jul-2020 to 22-May-2021
> Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village #4908 , Points Range (7 Nts): 44,500 - 87,000, Check-In Date Range: 24-Apr-2020 to 24-Dec-2021
> Club Wyndham Royal Garden at Waikiki #C178 , Points Range (7 Nts): 33,500 - 38,000, Check-In Date Range: 18-Apr-2020 to 30-Oct-2020
> Club Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff #6939 , Points Value (7 Nts): 59,000, Check-In Date Range: 25-Apr-2020
> Hono Koa #2620 , Points Value (7 Nts): 78,000, Check-In Date Range: 08-May-2020 to 16-May-2020
> Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club #2605 , Points Range (7 Nts): 21,500 - 45,500, Check-In Date Range: 25-Mar-2020 to 24-Nov-2021
> Kahana Beach Resort #C608 , Points Value (7 Nts): 38,000, Check-In Date Range: 19-Apr-2020 to 20-Apr-2020
> Kahana Falls #2788, Points Range (7 Nts): 24,500 - 39,500, Check-In Date Range: 02-Aug-2020 to 13-Dec-2020
> Kahana Villa Resort #C612, Points Value (7 Nts): 75,500, Check-In Date Range: 08-Jan-2021 to 09-Jan-2021
> Kauai Beach Villas #3681 , Points Value (7 Nts): 98,000, Check-In Date Range: 11-Apr-2020 to 23-May-2020
> Kings' Land By Hilton Grand Vacations Club #7978 , Points Value (7 Nts): 76,000, Check-In Date Range: 18-Apr-2020
> Kohala Suites By Hilton Grand Vacations Club #8599 , Points Value (7 Nts): 77,000, Check-In Date Range: 11-Apr-2020
> Kona Billfisher #0029, Points Range (7 Nts): 9,000 - 45,000, Check-In Date Range: 22-Mar-2020 to 05-Jan-2022
> Kona Coast Resort II #4861 , Points Range (7 Nts): 62,000 - 79,500, Check-In Date Range: 22-Mar-2020 to 23-Oct-2020
> Kona Islander #C667, Points Range (7 Nts): 24,000 - 27,000, Check-In Date Range: 14-Oct-2020 to 09-Jan-2021
> Kuhio Banyan Club #1297, Points Range (7 Nts): 19,500 - 26,000, Check-In Date Range: 21-Mar-2020 to 05-Mar-2022
> Lawai Beach Resort #5080 , Points Range (7 Nts): 48,000 - 90,000, Check-In Date Range: 15-May-2020 to 10-Dec-2020
> Lea Casa #0279, Points Range (7 Nts): 26,500 - 35,000, Check-In Date Range: 08-May-2020 to 28-May-2021
> Lifetime in Hawaii #1138, Points Range (7 Nts): 30,500 - 41,000, Check-In Date Range: 23-May-2020 to 25-Dec-2021
> Makai Club #1254 , Points Value (7 Nts): 54,000, Check-In Date Range: 09-Oct-2020
> Maui Beach Vacation club #C611 , Points Range (7 Nts): 49,000 - 70,000, Check-In Date Range: 09-Jan-2021
> Pacific Fantasy #2487 , Points Value (7 Nts): 44,500, Check-In Date Range: 15-May-2020
> Paniolo Greens #3977 , Points Range (7 Nts): 66,000 - 88,000, Check-In Date Range: 03-Oct-2020 to 19-Dec-2021
> Pono Kai Resort #2491 , Points Range (7 Nts): 39,000 - 47,500, Check-In Date Range: 21-Mar-2020 to 09-Jan-2021
> Royal Aloha Vacation Club/Waikiki #0082, Points Range (7 Nts): 33,500 - 48,000, Check-In Date Range: 07-Sep-2020 to 13-Dec-2021
> Royal Hawaiian Adventure Club #0037, Points Value (7 Nts): 25,000, Check-In Date Range: 18-Apr-2020
> Shell Vacations Club @ Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village #DS11 , Points Range (7 Nts): 39,500 - 52,500, Check-In Date Range: 17-Apr-2020 to 23-Oct-2020
> Shell Vacations Club @ Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy #DS12 , Points Value (7 Nts): 46,000, Check-In Date Range: 10-Jul-2020
> Shell Vacations Club @ Kona Koast Resort #DS14 , Points Range (7 Nts): 52,000 - 86,000, Check-In Date Range: 05-May-2020 to 23-Oct-2020
> Shell Vacations Club @ Paniolo Greens #DS13 , Points Value (7 Nts): 75,500, Check-In Date Range: 21-Mar-2020 to 23-Oct-2020
> Shell Vacations Resort @ Kona Coast Resort II #DS15 , Points Range (7 Nts): 55,000 - 86,000, Check-In Date Range: 18-Apr-2020 to 23-Oct-2020
> Sweetwater at Kauai #0495, Points Value (7 Nts): 52,500, Check-In Date Range: 21-Aug-2021
> Sweetwater at Waikiki #0381, Points Value (7 Nts): 44,000, Check-In Date Range: 29-Aug-2020
> The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort #3684 , Points Range (7 Nts): 46,000 - 88,000, Check-In Date Range: 03-Apr-2020 to 16-Dec-2021
> The Cliffs Club #5124 , Points Value (7 Nts): 53,500, Check-In Date Range: 10-Apr-2020 to 21-Nov-2020
> The Gardens at West Maui #C613 , Points Range (7 Nts): 51,500 - 58,500, Check-In Date Range: 21-Mar-2020 to 09-Jan-2021
> The Kona Coast Resort #2326 , Points Value (7 Nts): 51,500, Check-In Date Range: 03-Apr-2020
> The Kuleana Club #0030 , Points Value (7 Nts): 66,500, Check-In Date Range: 20-Mar-2020
> The Sands Of Kahana #C609 , Points Range (7 Nts): 64,500 - 91,000, Check-In Date Range: 09-Jan-2021
> Vacation Internationale Fairway Villa #0535, Points Value (7 Nts): 38,500, Check-In Date Range: 13-Jun-2020 to 03-Oct-2020
> 
> DEX Inventory at this moment for Hawaii (points are in DRI value and way to high)
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Ka'eo Kai ,Studio(2),21-May-2021,28-May-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),01-May-2021,08-May-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),01-Oct-2021,08-Oct-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),02-Jul-2021,09-Jul-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),03-Sep-2021,10-Sep-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),04-Dec-2021,11-Dec-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),04-Jun-2021,11-Jun-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),05-Nov-2021,12-Nov-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),07-Aug-2021,14-Aug-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),10-Apr-2021,17-Apr-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),01-May-2021,08-May-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),02-Oct-2021,09-Oct-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),04-Sep-2021,11-Sep-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),05-Jun-2021,12-Jun-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),06-Nov-2021,13-Nov-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),14-Aug-2021,21-Aug-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),24-Apr-2021,01-May-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),24-Dec-2021,31-Dec-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),24-Jul-2021,31-Jul-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Hawaiian Princess At Makaha Beach ,1 Bedroom(2),26-SEP-2020,03-OCT-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Hawaiian Sun Holidays At Waikiki Banyan ,1 Bedroom(2),05-DEC-2020,12-DEC-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Hawaiian Sun Holidays At Waikiki Banyan ,1 Bedroom(2),07-NOV-2020,14-NOV-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Hono Koa ,2 Bedroom(4),15-AUG-2020,22-AUG-2020,17000,
> Hawaii,United States, Hono Koa ,2 Bedroom(4),22-AUG-2020,29-AUG-2020,17000,
> Hawaii,United States, Hono Koa ,2 Bedroom(4),23-OCT-2020,30-OCT-2020,17000,
> Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(4),14-Jul-2021,21-Jul-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(4),15-Oct-2021,22-Oct-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(4),15-Sep-2021,22-Sep-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(4),19-Jun-2021,26-Jun-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(4),20-Aug-2021,27-Aug-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(4),23-Apr-2021,30-Apr-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,2 Bedroom(6),24-Nov-2021,01-Dec-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,Studio(2),20-Nov-2021,27-Nov-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,Studio(2),22-Oct-2021,29-Oct-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Beach Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(2),21-NOV-2020,28-NOV-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,1 Bedroom(2),05-APR-2020,12-APR-2020,6500,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,1 Bedroom(2),05-DEC-2020,12-DEC-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,1 Bedroom(2),29-NOV-2020,06-DEC-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,2 Bedroom(4),21-NOV-2020,28-NOV-2020,17000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,Hotel Unit(2),12-NOV-2020,19-NOV-2020,8000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,Hotel Unit(2),29-NOV-2020,06-DEC-2020,8000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,Studio(2),05-DEC-2020,12-DEC-2020,11000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,Studio(2),12-NOV-2020,19-NOV-2020,11000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Villa Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(2),22-NOV-2020,29-NOV-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Villa Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(2),29-APR-2020,06-MAY-2020,6500,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Villa Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(2),31-MAY-2020,07-JUN-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kamaole Beach Club ,2 Bedroom(4),18-APR-2020,25-APR-2020,8500,
> Hawaii,United States, Kauai Coast Resort At The Beachboy ,1 Bedroom(2),09-AUG-2020,16-AUG-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kona Billfisher ,1 Bedroom(4),05-Apr-2021,12-Apr-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kona Billfisher ,1 Bedroom(4),29-Mar-2021,05-Apr-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kona Billfisher ,2 Bedroom(6),05-Jan-2022,12-Jan-2022,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kona Coast Resort ,1 Bedroom(2),21-AUG-2020,28-AUG-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kona Coast Resort ,1 Bedroom(2),21-JUN-2020,28-JUN-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kona Coast Resort ,2 Bedroom(4),14-AUG-2020,21-AUG-2020,17000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kona Coast Resort Ii ,1 Bedroom(2),15-AUG-2020,22-AUG-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kona Islander Vacation Club ,Studio(2),21-AUG-2020,28-AUG-2020,11000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kuhio Banyan Club ,Studio(2),05-AUG-2020,12-AUG-2020,11000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kuhio Banyan Club ,Studio(2),06-Mar-2021,13-Mar-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kuhio Banyan Club ,Studio(2),15-AUG-2020,22-AUG-2020,11000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kuhio Banyan Club ,Studio(2),29-JUL-2020,05-AUG-2020,11000,
> Hawaii,United States, Lea Casa ,1 Bedroom(4),28-May-2021,04-Jun-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Lifetime in Hawaii ,Studio(4),18-Dec-2021,25-Dec-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Maui Beach Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(2),04-OCT-2020,11-OCT-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Maui Beach Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(2),23-AUG-2020,30-AUG-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Maui Schooner ,1 Bedroom(2),04-JUL-2020,11-JUL-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Mrop At Kauai Beach Villas ,2 Bedroom(4),21-AUG-2020,28-AUG-2020,17000,
> Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(4),10-APR-2020,17-APR-2020,8500,
> Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(4),18-OCT-2020,25-OCT-2020,17000,
> Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(4),22-NOV-2020,29-NOV-2020,17000,
> Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(6),03-Jul-2021,10-Jul-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(6),05-Jun-2021,12-Jun-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(6),06-Aug-2021,13-Aug-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(6),09-May-2021,16-May-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(6),10-Dec-2021,17-Dec-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(6),19-Nov-2021,26-Nov-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Royal Aloha Vacation Club Waikiki ,1 Bedroom(2),03-AUG-2020,10-AUG-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Royal Aloha Vacation Club Waikiki ,1 Bedroom(2),07-SEP-2020,14-SEP-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Royal Aloha Vacation Club/Waikiki ,1 Bedroom(4),05-Jul-2021,12-Jul-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Royal Aloha Vacation Club/Waikiki ,1 Bedroom(4),17-May-2021,24-May-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Royal Aloha Vacation Club/Waikiki ,1 Bedroom(4),28-Jun-2021,05-Jul-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Royal Aloha Vacation Club/Waikiki ,2 Bedroom(6),03-May-2021,10-May-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Royal Aloha Vacation Club/Waikiki ,2 Bedroom(6),06-Dec-2021,13-Dec-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Sands Of Kahana Vacation Club ,2 Bedroom(4),19-SEP-2020,26-SEP-2020,17000,
> Hawaii,United States, Sweetwater at Kauai ,2 Bedroom(6),21-Aug-2021,28-Aug-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),01-Apr-2021,08-Apr-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),01-Aug-2021,08-Aug-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),01-Jul-2021,08-Jul-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),01-May-2021,08-May-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),02-Dec-2021,09-Dec-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),02-Oct-2021,09-Oct-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),03-Jun-2021,10-Jun-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),03-Sep-2021,10-Sep-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),04-Nov-2021,11-Nov-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),14-Mar-2021,21-Mar-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),01-Aug-2021,08-Aug-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),01-Oct-2021,08-Oct-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),02-Dec-2021,09-Dec-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),02-Jul-2021,09-Jul-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),02-May-2021,09-May-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),02-Sep-2021,09-Sep-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),03-Jun-2021,10-Jun-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),05-Nov-2021,12-Nov-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),30-Apr-2021,07-May-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Cliffs at Princeville ,1 Bedroom(2),27-JUN-2020,04-JUL-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(4),10-OCT-2020,17-OCT-2020,17000,


Good catch! I think the end game is that Dianond and Hgvc end up with Wyndham so RCI makes sense.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave

PeelBoy said:


> I am confused. Does it mean I will no longer have access to II? Lately, I have used II hotel exchange, though hotel exchange is not the best deal.


You're ok. Scroll up to read post #3 from TR. The OP was 100% wrong.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## rboesl

goaliedave said:


> You're ok. Scroll up to read post #3 from TR. The OP was 100% wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk



Lots of noise about this change with 3 different threads running here on TUG. Not to mention Facebook.

Gotta ask the question about this post: "Does it mean I will no longer have access to II?" While I agree with goaliedave on the face of things. If the only affiliation you have with II is your DRI account will you still have access to II? This DRI change ends that affiliation between II & DRI. It was my understanding that to have an account with II, or RCI for that matter, you had to own a week with a resort that was affiliated with II.


----------



## R.J.C.

rboesl said:


> Lots of noise about this change with 3 different threads running here on TUG. Not to mention Facebook.
> 
> Gotta ask the question about this post: "Does it mean I will no longer have access to II?" While I agree with goaliedave on the face of things. If the only affiliation you have with II is your DRI account will you still have access to II? This DRI change ends that affiliation between II & DRI. It was my understanding that to have an account with II, or RCI for that matter, you had to own a week with a resort that was affiliated with II.



You can still have an affiliation with II after 31 Dec 2020 if you pay your own membership fee (currently running about $89 per year).


----------



## goaliedave

rboesl said:


> Lots of noise about this change with 3 different threads running here on TUG. Not to mention Facebook.
> 
> Gotta ask the question about this post: "Does it mean I will no longer have access to II?" While I agree with goaliedave on the face of things. If the only affiliation you have with II is your DRI account will you still have access to II? This DRI change ends that affiliation between II & DRI. It was my understanding that to have an account with II, or RCI for that matter, you had to own a week with a resort that was affiliated with II.


So you read post #3 from TR and thought " I can't use II"? Then i can't help you.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## rboesl

goaliedave said:


> So you read post #3 from TR and thought " I can't use II"? Then i can't help you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk



That is not what I was addressing. I understand that if you had a pre-existing account with II due to affiliation with a non-DRI resort that you could continue to deposit your DRI week with II and continue to use II for hotel reservations. However, maybe mistakenly, my interpretation of PeelBoy's question was posted because the only reason he had an II account was because of the DRI affiliation. If that's the case and with DRI dropping that direct affiliation the question bears a non-biased response. 

If PeelBoy loses his only resort affiliation with Interval International, Diamond Resorts, will he be able to maintain that account with II after its expiration date? Can he pay a renewal fee and keep the account active without a resort affiliation and use them for hotel reservations? 

I stand by my response: I believe you need to have ownership at a resort that has an affiliation with II to maintain an account.


----------



## R.J.C.

rboesl said:


> That is not what I was addressing. I understand that if you had a pre-existing account with II due to affiliation with a non-DRI resort that you could continue to deposit your DRI week with II and continue to use II for hotel reservations. However, maybe mistakenly, my interpretation of PeelBoy's question was posted because the only reason he had an II account was because of the DRI affiliation. If that's the case and with DRI dropping that direct affiliation the question bears a non-biased response.
> 
> If PeelBoy loses his only resort affiliation with Interval International, Diamond Resorts, will he be able to maintain that account with II after its expiration date? Can he pay a renewal fee and keep the account active without a resort affiliation and use them for hotel reservations?
> 
> I stand by my response: I believe you need to have ownership at a resort that has an affiliation with II to maintain an account.



According to Diamond, on 01 Jan 2021 people will need to have their own account with II to continue using II. Diamond will continue to process reservations with II for the folks that pay for their own II account.


----------



## Grammarhero

R.J.C. said:


> According to Diamond, on 01 Jan 2021 people will need to have their own account with II to continue using II. Diamond will continue to process reservations with II for the folks that pay for their own II account.


Too bad I wasn’t offered a free II account.  I guess that’s what happens with resale owners.


----------



## tschwa2

Grammarhero said:


> Too bad I wasn’t offered a free II account.  I guess that’s what happens with resale owners.


Do you own a converted or enrolled week (eligible for points) or just a plain old fixed or float week deed?  The II account wasn't free it was paid through Diamond membership fees.  I doubt those annual fees will go down yet their xchange program is less comprehensive and if members still want II they would continue to pay their rather high annual dues plus MF's and then also an additional II fee.


----------



## Grammarhero

tschwa2 said:


> Do you own a converted or enrolled week (eligible for points) or just a plain old fixed or float week deed?  The II account wasn't free it was paid through Diamond membership fees.  I doubt those annual fees will go down yet their xchange program is less comprehensive and if members still want II they would continue to pay their rather high annual dues plus MF's and then also an additional II fee.


I own a fixed and float week.


----------



## DannyTS

For sure the corporate accounts are set up at a much lower rate per member than the individual accounts. Interval probably wanted more money, Diamond said no. There might have been other details in play like the cancellation policy. Not everyone likes using the Interval points system. Does anyone know how many Diamond members might prefer to have their own Interval membership?


----------



## WBP

It looks to me like Diamond Resorts has done a throrough cleaning of Interval International (effective 12/31/2020), and, as a result, that cleansing will reduce the number of Diamond Resorts owners at Marriott Vacation Club resorts.


----------



## cd5

I would think this means that one would (if one continues with II) no longer be able to exchange points (need to reserve/deposit/exchange instead), no longer be Gold or Platinum based on points ownership in Diamond, nor get the "free" certificates. If that's the case, they've lost me and I'm not paying a penny for Diamond's "Destination Xchange". I already have an RCI account and there's no reason to double up on the same crappy cost & availability (according to Youppi's post) at higher cost!


----------



## skimeup

rboesl said:


> Lots of noise about this change with 3 different threads running here on TUG. Not to mention Facebook.
> 
> Gotta ask the question about this post: "Does it mean I will no longer have access to II?" While I agree with goaliedave on the face of things. If the only affiliation you have with II is your DRI account will you still have access to II? This DRI change ends that affiliation between II & DRI. It was my understanding that to have an account with II, or RCI for that matter, you had to own a week with a resort that was affiliated with II.



Interestingly, I sold my affiliated week at Los Abrigados when DRI took it over years ago.  Yet, Interval still is willing to list me as a member based on that affiliation and is happy to take my membership fee and sell me getaways.  Guess they don't really either care or have any mechanism for guaranteeing that your affiliation is still viable.


----------



## youppi

This is the Destination Xchange members guide for points members


			https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/destination-xchange-member-guide.pdf


----------



## pedro47

Thanks you youppi for this valuable document.


----------



## R.J.C.

Grammarhero said:


> Too bad I wasn’t offered a free II account.  I guess that’s what happens with resale owners.



Correct. The included (not free) II account was a benefit of The Club and dirty (resale) point owners are not in the Club.


----------



## pedro47

Thanks to the OP for sharing this topics and to all who has posted and given Tuggers some very valuable information.


----------



## karibkeith

Since the membership with II was Gold, did it include the Hertz Gold? If so, I gues that benefit also bites the dust.


----------



## DannyTS

youppi said:


> It looks like they get their inventory from RCI (at least for Hawaii)
> 
> RCI Inventory at this moment for Hawaii (points are in RCI points value)
> Banyan Harbor #0266 , Points Range (7 Nts): 51,500 - 60,500, Check-In Date Range: 11-Apr-2020 to 21-Dec-2020
> Club Wyndham Bali Hai Villas #3031 , Points Value (7 Nts): 99,000, Check-In Date Range: 21-Mar-2020 to 22-Mar-2020
> Club Wyndham Ka'eo Kai #1376 , Points Range (7 Nts): 35,000 - 68,500, Check-In Date Range: 16-Jul-2020 to 22-May-2021
> Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village #4908 , Points Range (7 Nts): 44,500 - 87,000, Check-In Date Range: 24-Apr-2020 to 24-Dec-2021
> Club Wyndham Royal Garden at Waikiki #C178 , Points Range (7 Nts): 33,500 - 38,000, Check-In Date Range: 18-Apr-2020 to 30-Oct-2020
> Club Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff #6939 , Points Value (7 Nts): 59,000, Check-In Date Range: 25-Apr-2020
> Hono Koa #2620 , Points Value (7 Nts): 78,000, Check-In Date Range: 08-May-2020 to 16-May-2020
> Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club #2605 , Points Range (7 Nts): 21,500 - 45,500, Check-In Date Range: 25-Mar-2020 to 24-Nov-2021
> Kahana Beach Resort #C608 , Points Value (7 Nts): 38,000, Check-In Date Range: 19-Apr-2020 to 20-Apr-2020
> Kahana Falls #2788, Points Range (7 Nts): 24,500 - 39,500, Check-In Date Range: 02-Aug-2020 to 13-Dec-2020
> Kahana Villa Resort #C612, Points Value (7 Nts): 75,500, Check-In Date Range: 08-Jan-2021 to 09-Jan-2021
> Kauai Beach Villas #3681 , Points Value (7 Nts): 98,000, Check-In Date Range: 11-Apr-2020 to 23-May-2020
> Kings' Land By Hilton Grand Vacations Club #7978 , Points Value (7 Nts): 76,000, Check-In Date Range: 18-Apr-2020
> Kohala Suites By Hilton Grand Vacations Club #8599 , Points Value (7 Nts): 77,000, Check-In Date Range: 11-Apr-2020
> Kona Billfisher #0029, Points Range (7 Nts): 9,000 - 45,000, Check-In Date Range: 22-Mar-2020 to 05-Jan-2022
> Kona Coast Resort II #4861 , Points Range (7 Nts): 62,000 - 79,500, Check-In Date Range: 22-Mar-2020 to 23-Oct-2020
> Kona Islander #C667, Points Range (7 Nts): 24,000 - 27,000, Check-In Date Range: 14-Oct-2020 to 09-Jan-2021
> Kuhio Banyan Club #1297, Points Range (7 Nts): 19,500 - 26,000, Check-In Date Range: 21-Mar-2020 to 05-Mar-2022
> Lawai Beach Resort #5080 , Points Range (7 Nts): 48,000 - 90,000, Check-In Date Range: 15-May-2020 to 10-Dec-2020
> Lea Casa #0279, Points Range (7 Nts): 26,500 - 35,000, Check-In Date Range: 08-May-2020 to 28-May-2021
> Lifetime in Hawaii #1138, Points Range (7 Nts): 30,500 - 41,000, Check-In Date Range: 23-May-2020 to 25-Dec-2021
> Makai Club #1254 , Points Value (7 Nts): 54,000, Check-In Date Range: 09-Oct-2020
> Maui Beach Vacation club #C611 , Points Range (7 Nts): 49,000 - 70,000, Check-In Date Range: 09-Jan-2021
> Pacific Fantasy #2487 , Points Value (7 Nts): 44,500, Check-In Date Range: 15-May-2020
> Paniolo Greens #3977 , Points Range (7 Nts): 66,000 - 88,000, Check-In Date Range: 03-Oct-2020 to 19-Dec-2021
> Pono Kai Resort #2491 , Points Range (7 Nts): 39,000 - 47,500, Check-In Date Range: 21-Mar-2020 to 09-Jan-2021
> Royal Aloha Vacation Club/Waikiki #0082, Points Range (7 Nts): 33,500 - 48,000, Check-In Date Range: 07-Sep-2020 to 13-Dec-2021
> Royal Hawaiian Adventure Club #0037, Points Value (7 Nts): 25,000, Check-In Date Range: 18-Apr-2020
> Shell Vacations Club @ Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village #DS11 , Points Range (7 Nts): 39,500 - 52,500, Check-In Date Range: 17-Apr-2020 to 23-Oct-2020
> Shell Vacations Club @ Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy #DS12 , Points Value (7 Nts): 46,000, Check-In Date Range: 10-Jul-2020
> Shell Vacations Club @ Kona Koast Resort #DS14 , Points Range (7 Nts): 52,000 - 86,000, Check-In Date Range: 05-May-2020 to 23-Oct-2020
> Shell Vacations Club @ Paniolo Greens #DS13 , Points Value (7 Nts): 75,500, Check-In Date Range: 21-Mar-2020 to 23-Oct-2020
> Shell Vacations Resort @ Kona Coast Resort II #DS15 , Points Range (7 Nts): 55,000 - 86,000, Check-In Date Range: 18-Apr-2020 to 23-Oct-2020
> Sweetwater at Kauai #0495, Points Value (7 Nts): 52,500, Check-In Date Range: 21-Aug-2021
> Sweetwater at Waikiki #0381, Points Value (7 Nts): 44,000, Check-In Date Range: 29-Aug-2020
> The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort #3684 , Points Range (7 Nts): 46,000 - 88,000, Check-In Date Range: 03-Apr-2020 to 16-Dec-2021
> The Cliffs Club #5124 , Points Value (7 Nts): 53,500, Check-In Date Range: 10-Apr-2020 to 21-Nov-2020
> The Gardens at West Maui #C613 , Points Range (7 Nts): 51,500 - 58,500, Check-In Date Range: 21-Mar-2020 to 09-Jan-2021
> The Kona Coast Resort #2326 , Points Value (7 Nts): 51,500, Check-In Date Range: 03-Apr-2020
> The Kuleana Club #0030 , Points Value (7 Nts): 66,500, Check-In Date Range: 20-Mar-2020
> The Sands Of Kahana #C609 , Points Range (7 Nts): 64,500 - 91,000, Check-In Date Range: 09-Jan-2021
> Vacation Internationale Fairway Villa #0535, Points Value (7 Nts): 38,500, Check-In Date Range: 13-Jun-2020 to 03-Oct-2020
> 
> DEX Inventory at this moment for Hawaii (points are in DRI value and way to high)
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Ka'eo Kai ,Studio(2),21-May-2021,28-May-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),01-May-2021,08-May-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),01-Oct-2021,08-Oct-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),02-Jul-2021,09-Jul-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),03-Sep-2021,10-Sep-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),04-Dec-2021,11-Dec-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),04-Jun-2021,11-Jun-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),05-Nov-2021,12-Nov-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),07-Aug-2021,14-Aug-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,1 Bedroom(4),10-Apr-2021,17-Apr-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),01-May-2021,08-May-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),02-Oct-2021,09-Oct-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),04-Sep-2021,11-Sep-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),05-Jun-2021,12-Jun-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),06-Nov-2021,13-Nov-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),14-Aug-2021,21-Aug-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),24-Apr-2021,01-May-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),24-Dec-2021,31-Dec-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Club Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(6),24-Jul-2021,31-Jul-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Hawaiian Princess At Makaha Beach ,1 Bedroom(2),26-SEP-2020,03-OCT-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Hawaiian Sun Holidays At Waikiki Banyan ,1 Bedroom(2),05-DEC-2020,12-DEC-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Hawaiian Sun Holidays At Waikiki Banyan ,1 Bedroom(2),07-NOV-2020,14-NOV-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Hono Koa ,2 Bedroom(4),15-AUG-2020,22-AUG-2020,17000,
> Hawaii,United States, Hono Koa ,2 Bedroom(4),22-AUG-2020,29-AUG-2020,17000,
> Hawaii,United States, Hono Koa ,2 Bedroom(4),23-OCT-2020,30-OCT-2020,17000,
> Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(4),14-Jul-2021,21-Jul-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(4),15-Oct-2021,22-Oct-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(4),15-Sep-2021,22-Sep-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(4),19-Jun-2021,26-Jun-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(4),20-Aug-2021,27-Aug-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(4),23-Apr-2021,30-Apr-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,2 Bedroom(6),24-Nov-2021,01-Dec-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,Studio(2),20-Nov-2021,27-Nov-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club ,Studio(2),22-Oct-2021,29-Oct-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Beach Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(2),21-NOV-2020,28-NOV-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,1 Bedroom(2),05-APR-2020,12-APR-2020,6500,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,1 Bedroom(2),05-DEC-2020,12-DEC-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,1 Bedroom(2),29-NOV-2020,06-DEC-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,2 Bedroom(4),21-NOV-2020,28-NOV-2020,17000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,Hotel Unit(2),12-NOV-2020,19-NOV-2020,8000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,Hotel Unit(2),29-NOV-2020,06-DEC-2020,8000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,Studio(2),05-DEC-2020,12-DEC-2020,11000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Falls - GP ,Studio(2),12-NOV-2020,19-NOV-2020,11000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Villa Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(2),22-NOV-2020,29-NOV-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Villa Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(2),29-APR-2020,06-MAY-2020,6500,
> Hawaii,United States, Kahana Villa Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(2),31-MAY-2020,07-JUN-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kamaole Beach Club ,2 Bedroom(4),18-APR-2020,25-APR-2020,8500,
> Hawaii,United States, Kauai Coast Resort At The Beachboy ,1 Bedroom(2),09-AUG-2020,16-AUG-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kona Billfisher ,1 Bedroom(4),05-Apr-2021,12-Apr-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kona Billfisher ,1 Bedroom(4),29-Mar-2021,05-Apr-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kona Billfisher ,2 Bedroom(6),05-Jan-2022,12-Jan-2022,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kona Coast Resort ,1 Bedroom(2),21-AUG-2020,28-AUG-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kona Coast Resort ,1 Bedroom(2),21-JUN-2020,28-JUN-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kona Coast Resort ,2 Bedroom(4),14-AUG-2020,21-AUG-2020,17000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kona Coast Resort Ii ,1 Bedroom(2),15-AUG-2020,22-AUG-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kona Islander Vacation Club ,Studio(2),21-AUG-2020,28-AUG-2020,11000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kuhio Banyan Club ,Studio(2),05-AUG-2020,12-AUG-2020,11000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kuhio Banyan Club ,Studio(2),06-Mar-2021,13-Mar-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kuhio Banyan Club ,Studio(2),15-AUG-2020,22-AUG-2020,11000,
> Hawaii,United States, Kuhio Banyan Club ,Studio(2),29-JUL-2020,05-AUG-2020,11000,
> Hawaii,United States, Lea Casa ,1 Bedroom(4),28-May-2021,04-Jun-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Lifetime in Hawaii ,Studio(4),18-Dec-2021,25-Dec-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Maui Beach Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(2),04-OCT-2020,11-OCT-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Maui Beach Vacation Club ,1 Bedroom(2),23-AUG-2020,30-AUG-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Maui Schooner ,1 Bedroom(2),04-JUL-2020,11-JUL-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Mrop At Kauai Beach Villas ,2 Bedroom(4),21-AUG-2020,28-AUG-2020,17000,
> Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(4),10-APR-2020,17-APR-2020,8500,
> Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(4),18-OCT-2020,25-OCT-2020,17000,
> Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(4),22-NOV-2020,29-NOV-2020,17000,
> Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(6),03-Jul-2021,10-Jul-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(6),05-Jun-2021,12-Jun-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(6),06-Aug-2021,13-Aug-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(6),09-May-2021,16-May-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(6),10-Dec-2021,17-Dec-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Paniolo Greens ,2 Bedroom(6),19-Nov-2021,26-Nov-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Royal Aloha Vacation Club Waikiki ,1 Bedroom(2),03-AUG-2020,10-AUG-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Royal Aloha Vacation Club Waikiki ,1 Bedroom(2),07-SEP-2020,14-SEP-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Royal Aloha Vacation Club/Waikiki ,1 Bedroom(4),05-Jul-2021,12-Jul-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Royal Aloha Vacation Club/Waikiki ,1 Bedroom(4),17-May-2021,24-May-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Royal Aloha Vacation Club/Waikiki ,1 Bedroom(4),28-Jun-2021,05-Jul-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Royal Aloha Vacation Club/Waikiki ,2 Bedroom(6),03-May-2021,10-May-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Royal Aloha Vacation Club/Waikiki ,2 Bedroom(6),06-Dec-2021,13-Dec-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, Sands Of Kahana Vacation Club ,2 Bedroom(4),19-SEP-2020,26-SEP-2020,17000,
> Hawaii,United States, Sweetwater at Kauai ,2 Bedroom(6),21-Aug-2021,28-Aug-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),01-Apr-2021,08-Apr-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),01-Aug-2021,08-Aug-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),01-Jul-2021,08-Jul-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),01-May-2021,08-May-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),02-Dec-2021,09-Dec-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),02-Oct-2021,09-Oct-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),03-Jun-2021,10-Jun-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),03-Sep-2021,10-Sep-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),04-Nov-2021,11-Nov-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,1 Bedroom(4),14-Mar-2021,21-Mar-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),01-Aug-2021,08-Aug-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),01-Oct-2021,08-Oct-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),02-Dec-2021,09-Dec-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),02-Jul-2021,09-Jul-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),02-May-2021,09-May-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),02-Sep-2021,09-Sep-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),03-Jun-2021,10-Jun-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),05-Nov-2021,12-Nov-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Bay Club At Waikoloa Beach Resort ,2 Bedroom(6),30-Apr-2021,07-May-2021,12000,
> Hawaii,United States, The Cliffs at Princeville ,1 Bedroom(2),27-JUN-2020,04-JUL-2020,13000,
> Hawaii,United States, Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ,2 Bedroom(4),10-OCT-2020,17-OCT-2020,17000,






goaliedave said:


> Good catch! I think the end game is that Dianond and Hgvc end up with Wyndham so RCI makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


Does it mean that Embarc will reappear in RCI for exchanges?


----------



## pedro47

There are some Marriott’s Resorts that exchange with II and RCI. I wonder will they be available in the new DRI exchange program?

Looks like RCI and Diamond are forming some type of exchange partner ship.IMO.


----------



## pedro47

karibkeith said:


> Since the membership with II was Gold, did it include the Hertz Gold? If so, I gues that benefit also bites the dust.


Yes.


----------



## sfwilshire

pedro47 said:


> There are some Marriott’s Resorts that exchange with II and RCI. I wonder will they be available in the new DRI exchange program?
> 
> Looks like RCI and Diamond are forming some type of exchange partner ship.IMO.



I hope so. I own at a property that Diamond took over. It's the only thing that keeps me in II. I can drop II if the resort dual affiliates like most of the rest of mine. 

Sheila


----------



## pedro47

sfwilshire said:


> I hope so. I own at a property that Diamond took over. It's the only thing that keeps me in II. I can drop II if the resort dual affiliates like most of the rest of mine.
> 
> Sheila


Do you an old RCI directory ? You can check that way.


----------



## sfwilshire

pedro47 said:


> Do you an old RCI directory ? You can check that way.



My resort has been through several management groups but never affiliated with RCI. I'm hoping that will change in the future.

Sheila


----------



## DannyTS

Because Embarc is a points system, it would probably be a better match with RCI. I have a particular interest in Embarc because I can use short stays with RCI points, not feasible with Interval (the Interval short stays are a joke)


----------



## donnaval

A year or so ago I was doing a late-night search to see if I could catch any last-minute units on Virginia Beach.  All of the Diamond resorts in Va Beach showed up that night!  Next day they were gone and I haven't seen them there since.


----------



## DannyTS

donnaval said:


> A year or so ago I was doing a late-night search to see if I could catch any last-minute units on Virginia Beach.  All of the Diamond resorts in Va Beach showed up that night!  Next day they were gone and I haven't seen them there since.


Your search was in Interval I assume?


----------



## donnaval

Oops, sorry I wasn't clear - I was searching on RCI.  I believe I even posted about it on here - I'll have to take a look at my history.

Edited to add:  Yes, here it is, saw it last May.  https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/v...ch-club-turtle-cay-now-showing-in-rci.290243/


----------



## pedro47

Have anyone book a vacation exchange using the new Destination Exchange system ?

Second question how long did it take to confirm an exchange and was the form of confirmation ?


----------



## csalter2

pedro47 said:


> Have anyone book a vacation exchange using the new Destination Exchange system ?
> 
> Second question how long did it take to confirm an exchange and was the form of confirmation ?



It’s very simple and done online like regular DR reservations. Confirmed immediately.


----------



## pedro47

csalter2 said:


> It’s very simple and done online like regular DR reservations. Confirmed immediately.


Thanks you, we, have a small number of DRI Club Points, we saved 6000 points this year for next year usage. The new exchange plan looks interesting. We normally let our son used DRI points.


----------



## cindyc

I am a deeded week owner at Sedona Summit and have booked multiple times through DEx (Cabo Azul, Point at Poipu, Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort). The conformation is instantaneous and inventory is sometimes available 13 months in advance. Many resorts have checkin availability on any day of the week. While the exchange fees are steep at $149, Guest Certificates are only $25.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47

cindyc said:


> I am a deeded week owner at Sedona Summit and have booked multiple times through DEx (Cabo Azul, Point at Poipu, Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort). The conformation is instantaneous and inventory is sometimes available 13 months in advance. Many resorts have checkin availability on any day of the week. While the exchange fees are steep at $149, Guest Certificates are only $25.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Thanks you cindyc , next year we will be using DE for the first time.


----------



## geist1223

cindyc said:


> While the exchange fees are steep at $149, Guest Certificates are only $25.
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk



Cheaper than RCI or II.


----------



## karibkeith

cindyc said:


> I am a deeded week owner at Sedona Summit and have booked multiple times through DEx


Were you a member of DEX before it was foisted onto Club Members? I notice there are catalogues with content of resorts going back to 2017 for anyone who joined with the annual fee and now there is a manual for Club members without any content of resorts since you are expected to use the internet.
On the internet, they seem to have copied over details of many resorts in spite of not having any availability. Very frustrating to spend hours searching for inventory.
It appears if you are a Club Member, you cannot deposit other properties directly like a  non-Club member but have to go through Global Partners/Club Combo/Cub Select or whatever it is called from time to time. Also you have no way of knowing how much a deposited week is worth if you could deposit directly because there is no availability of similar units.


----------



## pedro47

karibkeith said:


> Were you a member of DEX before it was foisted onto Club Members? I notice there are catalogues with content of resorts going back to 2017 for anyone who joined with the annual fee and now there is a manual for Club members without any content of resorts since you are expected to use the internet.
> On the internet, they seem to have copied over details of many resorts in spite of not having any availability. Very frustrating to spend hours searching for inventory.
> It appears if you are a Club Member, you cannot deposit other properties directly like a  non-Club member but have to go through Global Partners/Club Combo/Cub Select or whatever it is called from time to time. Also you have no way of knowing how much a deposited week is worth if you could deposit directly because there is no availability of similar units.


sound liked this is a mess, waiting to happen


----------



## cindyc

Yes, I was a member of Destination Exchange before it was required. The program for deeded week owners works well for us. We own a 2 BR lockout at Sedona Summit and can divide that up and get two good exchanges from it. Even though the fee to upgrade one tier level up is pretty high my deeded week MFs are low so, for example, I booked 2, 2-bedroom units at Point at Poipu for a total cost of about $1500 TOTAL FOR BOTH!! 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------

